# Axed AMS today



## Prezshop (Dec 17, 2012)

So today I Axed AMS today. 
We were an initials only vendor for a while now. At the start of grass cut season they asked if we could take on routine lawns and maids. After negotiations we did 60$ a recut and 35$ for a maid service. We cover a very rural area. We completed the lawns on time and to a very high standard. We marked out an acre and that’s what we mowed. Now we get our invoice and All of last month’s routines where adjusted and 15$ taken off each one. I ask our Dumb A$$ auditor Why. Here is what i Got Back
*Per Quality Control the photos don't support the Added price to the Work Order Standard Fannie Mae pricing is for your coverage area is 30.00 for a routine lawn service. They have taken into Consideration it is a Rural area and have left an additional 15.00$ onto the Work orders to Account for this.*
Here is what i sent back. 
Per the owner (me) we will not complete anymore services For your Company. I will turn this over to my Attorney in the morning.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Anything from them approving those prices in writing?


----------



## ResidentialUnlimitedLLC (Feb 4, 2013)

*Ams*

We axed AMS a while ago. I'm hearing that they may not be getting the Fannie contract again.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

Prezshop said:


> So today I Axed AMS today.
> We were an initials only vendor for a while now. At the start of grass cut season they asked if we could take on routine lawns and maids. After negotiations we did 60$ a recut and 35$ for a maid service. We cover a very rural area. We completed the lawns on time and to a very high standard. We marked out an acre and that’s what we mowed. Now we get our invoice and All of last month’s routines where adjusted and 15$ taken off each one. I ask our Dumb A$$ auditor Why. Here is what i Got Back
> *Per Quality Control the photos don't support the Added price to the Work Order Standard Fannie Mae pricing is for your coverage area is 30.00 for a routine lawn service. They have taken into Consideration it is a Rural area and have left an additional 15.00$ onto the Work orders to Account for this.*
> Here is what i sent back.
> Per the owner (me) we will not complete anymore services For your Company. I will turn this over to my Attorney in the morning.


Is that in writing???? 
If so you have issue and cause to lien every property....

Also if you would please enter a complaint in the Istart system...I am starting to assist the work load as...you all can imagine...the complaints have become more than one person can handle by themself....
Here is the link.............

http://foreclosurepedia.org/istar/tiki-index.php


----------



## Prezshop (Dec 17, 2012)

Yeah i have in writing. The State rep we dealt with Kyle is no longer there. As if that is a surprise. Accounting management contacted me today and they adjusted everything back to where it was supposed to be. But Ams is falling off big time. We were doing about 30k a month with them. Not our best client but wasn’t our worst. They just seem to be having a lot of problems. They also informed me from now on QC will have the final call on any paid overages. Regardless of what the amount on the work order is. When I asked how it is an overage when it is the price we agreed on and this price has been the same all year. He says QC has the final call from now on and they don’t see why these should be 60.00 recuts. I told him I don’t see any reason we should complete any work for them anymore.
Also 1 hr after they canceled all my open Work orders they called to ask if we could Complete a securing on a property the initials vendor left 3 broken windows Un-boarded. 
Sorry we don’t see why that’s our problem any more .


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

We are struggling with them as well. They called a while back and asked us to do some VA work. It doesn't pay anything and there are TOO MANY requirements. 



We hate any work that requires a sales clean
We don't do the work then let them decide what they want to pay based on our pictures.
We want a price agreed upon before we begin any work.
The 85.00 sales clean, 20 cyd for debris removal, 53.00 wint, and some other BS pricing makes it impossible to pay labor and dump fees.
The whole remove 40 cyds and bid the rest will never happen with us. This does nothing but open you up to getting screwed. Either we remove it all or we touch nothing.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Prezshop said:


> QC has the final call from now on and they don’t see why these should be 60.00 recuts. I told him I don’t see any reason we should complete any work for them anymore


Good move on your end. 
They may figure the mowing you have done for them so far will enable the yards to sit uncut thru September while they look for a $30 guy.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

Bad thing is there still a HELL of a lot better than Screwguard. Since Screwguard took over FNMA here the properties look like hell!!!!


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

Ams offered us around 430 minutes 20% for initial services up to 35cyd. I declined, they want to negotiate, I won't waste my time. They need to double or triple their price.


----------



## P3+ (Aug 16, 2012)

Wow....$350 for an ISB w/up to 35 cubes. My oh my how times are a changing. Glad I got out when I did.

Swift...if you want some local new construction scrap and sales cleans let me know I can hook you up.


----------



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

Also having some problems with AMS, it seems they have their head in their ass, one hand doesn't know what the other hand is doing. Most of my issues however are related to poor initial service contractors trying to dump their sub-standard work on me, and AMS makes it easy for them, and difficult for routine contractors. Of the last 20 properties I have taken over 16 came with existing QC hits. In the past it was just little things, but recently it seems the initial contractors are doing the trash-out and that's it. I have always allowed the initial contractor to slide on little things and just took care of it at my first routine to avoid paper work, and maintain cash flow, but it is getting out of hand now. I am seriously considering not accepting new work from them. I will not just drop them, and let them try to chargeback. I will service properties currently in my Que until disposed.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

Safeguard has went flat rate now. Hang on!!!


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

mtmtnman said:


> Safeguard has went flat rate now. Hang on!!!


Great another reason to hate Mondays.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

With Safeguard, they had certain clients that they did have a flat rate for; $700 for a trashout and sales clean...in 2005.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

Everyone...Stick to your guns!!!!!!
These companies including SGP are starting to have issues with turn times and properly completed services on their properties...


----------

